# Replacing paper part of uk license



## RainRainRain (Oct 6, 2012)

I have lost the paper part of my uk driving license,I do have the photo card,But when I went today to exchange for an Ontario License they said I needed the paper part also. Just wondering if anyone know's how I go about getting the paper part replaced. Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rain said:


> I have lost the paper part of my uk driving license,I do have the photo card,But when I went today to exchange for an Ontario License they said I needed the paper part also. Just wondering if anyone know's how I go about getting the paper part replaced. Thanks


You'll need to write to the licensing agency in the UK. It certainly cannot be done in Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

> - the Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency (DVLA) is unable to issue a duplicate driving licence as you are no longer resident in Great Britain (GB)
> 
> - you will need to contact the driving licence authority in your country of residence to determine what information is needed to exchange your driving licence
> 
> - DVLA may be able to provide confirmation of your GB driving licence entitlement. You should contact DVLA customer enquiries on telephone number +44 (0)1792 782 341 between 8.00am and 8.30pm Monday to Friday and 8.00 am to 5.30 pm on Saturday. A fee is payable for this service


How do you obtain a replacement driving licence if yours is lost or stolen? : Directgov - Do it online


----------

